# Why IUI ?



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys

This may seem silly but pardon my ignorance, I would like to know when you would be referred for IUI as opposed to IVF.  Am currently having IVF but do not know why IUI was not offered to us as an option.  Im 35 have polycystic ovaries and have tried both clomid and tamoxifen with no luck in the past.


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi There,
I've just done my first IUI and am in the 2ww... My understanding is that IUI is often a first option where there seems to be no known reason for the infertility (that's what our doctor told us - unexplained infertility after 2years TTC).  Good luck to you with your treatment 
Sal x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sallylally

Thanks for replying. We were never offered it as an option and I just wondered why, I see that other people with the polycystic ovaries seem to be doing it.  Maybe it's because of my age... Best of luck with your treatment. Currently I am having round 2 of IVF.


----------

